# New PRS 7 String: "SE SVN"



## SDMFVan (Nov 7, 2017)

Dumb name, killer guitar. 26.5" scale finally too:

http://www.prsguitars.com/index.php/electrics/se/se_svn_2018


----------



## bnzboy (Nov 7, 2017)

Awesome guitar and the scale choice was a smart decision. I just cannot get used to the overall look of a sevenstring PRS and that goes the same with sevenstring LesPauls. I will need to try this one out if it ever arrives at a local music store though.


----------



## nyxzz (Nov 7, 2017)

Dammit Paul, why do you have to keep doing things I like? I had one of the first run of the PRS SE 7 (which I dearly regret selling) and it was excellent. Will probably buy one of these when they come out.


----------



## Glades (Nov 7, 2017)

Pickup rings


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 7, 2017)

Very cool. Truth be told, I am happy with my SE-7 (25" scale) but I wish I had the new SE logo on my headstock, lol!

These look great though, and should lead to a lot of people grabbing these now who were afraid of the shorter scale. The new pickups also sound much better than the HFS-7 sounded, that pickup was SO bassy-low-middy that I had to swap it out for a Duncan Pegasus.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm so getting one of these.


----------



## nyxzz (Nov 7, 2017)

Welp, that was quick. Just ordered one from sweetwater, should be here by the weekend. Wew


----------



## scrub (Nov 7, 2017)

rosewood


----------



## destroy all you love (Nov 7, 2017)

About time. The only reason I sold my PRS se custom 24-7 was the scale length. Also happy about the grey black finish option.

I wonder if the next step is a Mark Holcomb seven string signature? Would be logical if the WMI SE factories are already gearing for 26.5"..


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 7, 2017)

my god, it's finally happening, PRS is finally giving a shit about the ERG market. Maybe I'll only have to wait a couple more years for an 8. I think if I still played sevens I'd rather get the axe palace version since it's got a poplar burl top.


----------



## khm (Nov 7, 2017)

And as always, just as I tell myself I don't need any more guitars.. this happens!


----------



## angl2k (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks great with the 26.5" scale. Digging the red color option too 

I couldn't really gel with the fret size (I think it was medium?) on the old SE-7 because it was a really well-made instrument for a decent price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2017)

Me: Oh hey I finally got a 7-string again

PRS: Sucks to be you, we just made your dream 7-string

Me:


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2017)

^pfft do what you always do, sell the old one and buy the new one


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 7, 2017)

Ok so after all the cites hoopla I'm surprised by the rosewood fretboard and I think the pickup rings look dumb (they're kind of a PRS staple though aren't they?) but I really like this and would happily snap up both finishes and hope this is a sign there's a Holcomb-7 on the way.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2017)

Pretty much every PRS has pickup rings and 99.999% of PRSs have rosewood boards so no idea why anybody would be surprised by this...


----------



## cardinal (Nov 7, 2017)

technomancer said:


> ^pfft do what you always do, sell the old one and buy the new one



Wait, are we supposed to sell the old ones?


----------



## chipchappy (Nov 7, 2017)

Triple-J said:


> Ok so after all the cites hoopla I'm surprised by the rosewood fretboard and I think the pickup rings look dumb (they're kind of a PRS staple though aren't they?) but I really like this and would happily snap up both finishes and hope this is a sign there's a Holcomb-7 on the way.



In regards to the Holcomb sig - I feel like this guitar is so perfectly halfway to his specs already. Hardtail bridge, blade pickup switch, mahogany body + maple top and back vs fretboard wood, pickups, satin neck and paint job. Not a good or bad thing, just an interesting note


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 7, 2017)

destroy all you love said:


> About time. The only reason I sold my PRS se custom 24-7 was the scale length. Also happy about the grey black finish option.
> 
> I wonder if the next step is a Mark Holcomb seven string signature? Would be logical if the WMI SE factories are already gearing for 26.5"..



Hmm, did you sell yours to me by chance? lol
Met at Durham College, sold on Kijiji?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 7, 2017)

I think the duncans are the reason we haven't seen a Holcomb 7.
Judging by the pricing on these, plus the fact the ebony typically carries a price premium, I can easily see that being a 4 figure instrument with the pickups; and I can see Paul being apprehensive about launching a 4 figure import model for what he (presumably still) sees as a niche market.

That aside though, these are an awesome thing to see. I actually hunted for an SE7 before I picked up my RGA, but all I could find were black ones


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 7, 2017)

Love the features on these, wish they made a Core version.


----------



## destroy all you love (Nov 7, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Hmm, did you sell yours to me by chance? lol
> Met at Durham College, sold on Kijiji?


Close man.. met someone at Long McQuade Bloor to sell. It was a purple 24-7.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 7, 2017)

destroy all you love said:


> Close man.. met someone at Long McQuade Bloor to sell. It was a purple 24-7.


Ha, okay cool, thought you might have been the guy to sell me his in the GTA, lol.
Ooo, I would have liked a purple one, dang!


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 7, 2017)

I was just looking for a PRS seven-string the other day...coincidence?


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 8, 2017)

So... SVN is for Seven... I would have named it VEN so it would be PRS SE VEN

Anyway... that's a very very tempting 7 string! If I didn't just buy a 7...


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 8, 2017)

well for you guys who hating the rosewood (me included) the Axe palace is doing their lmited run with ebony
https://axepalace.com/guitars/limited-run/prs-ap-ltdrun-2017.html#.WgK1LBOCxE4

and different color/tops.

I wish they have done the same blue mateo quilt top and antural back as their previous run with this new scale lenght. That would be my ideal PRS SE 7. But then I wouldnt buy it because I already have a 7 string on order  

also maybe it could be a test bench for CU or MH sig?, but as he (Mark) has mention few times. It all depends on how much people send request to PRS. He always says it on his clinics, "dont ask me, ask them" the mroe people ask, mroe of a chance it happens. Get some signaturees pettition going


----------



## rahnvu (Nov 8, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> well for you guys who hating the rosewood (me included) the Axe palace is doing their lmited run with ebony
> https://axepalace.com/guitars/limited-run/prs-ap-ltdrun-2017.html#.WgK1LBOCxE4
> 
> and different color/tops.
> ...



These are 25" tho, the big new thing is the 26.5" scale.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 8, 2017)

The Axe Palace run mentions being something like a long scale, so I assume it's this 26.5" scale


----------



## exo (Nov 8, 2017)

Guess I'm not the typical "ERG" guy, but all ever wanted was an original SE7 in amethyst with a maple board.....


I just don't get along with the 26.5" scale. I realize I'm in the minority. Hope the rest of you buy the crap out of these. Build quality on the older models I put my hands on was SUPERB for the price.


----------



## Restarted (Nov 8, 2017)

I have a KM7 mk2 ordered from sweetwater to be delivered to my family December 16th, a few days before they come visit.
Seriously considering switching to this. It's so pretty.
But then again KM7
But PRS
Halp


----------



## Restarted (Nov 8, 2017)

rahnvu said:


> These are 25" tho, the big new thing is the 26.5" scale.


Axe Palace 7-string is 26.5 and 6-string is 25


----------



## cardinal (Nov 8, 2017)

exo said:


> Guess I'm not the typical "ERG" guy, but all ever wanted was an original SE7 in amethyst with a maple board.....
> 
> 
> I just don't get along with the 26.5" scale. I realize I'm in the minority. Hope the rest of you buy the crap out of these. Build quality on the older models I put my hands on was SUPERB for the price.



I'm with you. The extended scale is not my thing. I've been hoping for a version with a tremolo (classic PRS feature) or a Single Cut (which presumably would have only 22 frets). But I suspect there's no market for either.

Still hoping for a Core 7-string (with a tremolo, preferably). I can't believe it hasn't happened yet, but maybe it'll never happen.

But, I'm happy for the folks who are stoked for the new model! Hope you guys love it.


----------



## rahnvu (Nov 8, 2017)

Restarted said:


> Axe Palace 7-string is 26.5 and 6-string is 25



Wæt. Sorry, i must have read it wrong. In that case: go poplar burl!

_Edit: I still prefer the new svn in gray black, but since AP versions are 26.5 scale they should appeal to a wider audience then i expected. _


----------



## gujukal (Nov 8, 2017)

Restarted said:


> I have a KM7 mk2 ordered from sweetwater to be delivered to my family December 16th, a few days before they come visit.
> Seriously considering switching to this. It's so pretty.
> But then again KM7
> But PRS
> Halp


Both looks awesome imo and are about the same build quality i would assume, maybe PRS is slightly better in that regard. The PRS is way cheaper at least in EU. But it all depends on what you prefer since they are quite different in appearance but kinda similar spec wise. I would probably go with the PRS SVN in trans black/grey, looks so damn good.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 8, 2017)

Restarted said:


> I have a KM7 mk2 ordered from sweetwater to be delivered to my family December 16th, a few days before they come visit.
> Seriously considering switching to this. It's so pretty.
> But then again KM7
> But PRS
> Halp



Why not both??


----------



## Restarted (Nov 8, 2017)

gujukal said:


> Both looks awesome imo and are about the same build quality i would assume, maybe PRS is slightly better in that regard. The PRS is way cheaper at least in EU. But it all depends on what you prefer since they are quite different in appearance but kinda similar spec wise. I would probably go with the PRS SVN in trans black/grey, looks so damn good.



$819 vs $1150
But ebony board, ss frets, hipshot bridge, locking tuners and SD pickups are more my thing. I'd actually go for the red SVN if I was going to change my order. I feel the specs difference is worth the $300 for me so I'll stick to my original choice and hope I manage to purchase this model later in life.


----------



## Restarted (Nov 8, 2017)

Anquished said:


> Why not both??


Two very simple reasons.
1) No moneyz. I got a 5 string bass commissioned from a local luthier too.
2) My mother-in-law can't carry 2 guitars with her.

If I order this and ship it to Jordan, that $819 would be taxed around $450-500. Which is why I'm getting my KM7 from the US and having my MIL bring it with her.


----------



## gujukal (Nov 8, 2017)

Restarted said:


> $819 vs $1150
> But ebony board, ss frets, hipshot bridge, locking tuners and SD pickups are more my thing. I'd actually go for the red SVN if I was going to change my order. I feel the specs difference is worth the $300 for me so I'll stick to my original choice and hope I manage to purchase this model later in life.



Makes sense, in EU the MKII is like €1450 and PRS SE SVN around €850-900 so their is more of a price difference. Dont think you'll go wrong with the KM7, those 2 are probably my favourite "affordable" sevenstrings out there.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 8, 2017)

Restarted said:


> Two very simple reasons.
> 1) No moneyz. I got a 5 string bass commissioned from a local luthier too.
> 2) My mother-in-law can't carry 2 guitars with her.
> 
> If I order this and ship it to Jordan, that $819 would be taxed around $450-500. Which is why I'm getting my KM7 from the US and having my MIL bring it with her.



Fair play. Hope you enjoy your KM7!


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 8, 2017)

the specs on the km7 are better. but you pay a bit more.


----------



## exo (Nov 8, 2017)

Yup. Never been unhappy with my Epi LPC7, and there's some gorgeous SE24-7s out there from the last run that will serve me just fine if I get gas for one.

Hope every one else is happy with the new model, show I'd be a big hit here I'd think......


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 8, 2017)

This is incredibly tempting! I was coffee-spittingly excited when the PRS site said it had a tremolo, but sadly that seems to have been a typo and they've changed the description since. Either way I'll do my best to try one out. My old Cu22 is still the best guitar I've ever had and as a 7-string player it bugs me that I'm not playing PRS anymore.


----------



## JSanta (Nov 8, 2017)

JohnIce said:


> This is incredibly tempting! I was coffee-spittingly excited when the PRS site said it had a tremolo, but sadly that seems to have been a typo and they've changed the description since. Either way I'll do my best to try one out. My old Cu22 is still the best guitar I've ever had and as a 7-string player it bugs me that I'm not playing PRS anymore.



I think that's where a huge hole exists for the company right now. Why isn't a core seven offered, or even a CE24-7?


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 8, 2017)

If there's a spalted maple limited edition on Thomann anytime soon I'mma lose my shit ... and about 1000€ probably


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 8, 2017)

JSanta said:


> I think that's where a huge hole exists for the company right now. Why isn't a core seven offered, or even a CE24-7?



Indeed, it's a little odd given PRS' huge popularity in the heavy rock scene. Quite a few of their big endorsers tune to B or even lower.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 8, 2017)

AliceLG said:


> If there's a spalted maple limited edition on Thomann anytime soon I'mma lose my shit ... and about 1000€ probably



Was it you that had the neck conversion on their SE-7?


----------



## cardinal (Nov 8, 2017)

JohnIce said:


> Indeed, it's a little odd given PRS' huge popularity in the heavy rock scene. Quite a few of their big endorsers tune to B or even lower.



I had convinced myself it was happening last year, particularly because Tremonti was going around with a Single Cut 7. But obviously not. Maybe this year.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 8, 2017)

JohnIce said:


> Indeed, it's a little odd given PRS' huge popularity in the heavy rock scene. Quite a few of their big endorsers tune to B or even lower.



it took them like 20 years to offer Floyd Rose bridges, this is basically par for the course with them


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 8, 2017)

My guess would be that if PRS is going to do a production USA 7 it would be a CE-24-7, so that the price is more in a 'reasonable' range for herd. An S2 is possible but I just don't see it.
The big question would be what pickups would they use? They would need to develop 7-string versions of their 85/15's, or would have to use some Duncan's.
They could use these new 85/15 -7's "S" (Korean made by G&B) but then that ruins the differentiation in part between the S2 line and CE line (CE has American pickups)...... blah blah blah conjecture, conjecture, conjecture..... 

I wonder if an artist 7 (likely Mark Holcomb) would be easier, that way it more easily justifies their use of Seymour Duncan pickups in a production run.


----------



## JSanta (Nov 8, 2017)

jephjacques said:


> it took them like 20 years to offer Floyd Rose bridges, this is basically par for the course with them



That had more to do with an endorser versus length of time though. Paul believes(ed) that his bridge is superior for his instruments, and honestly, the PRS trem is fantastic.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 8, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> My guess would be that if PRS is going to do a production USA 7 it would be a CE-24-7, so that the price is more in a 'reasonable' range for herd. An S2 is possible but I just don't see it.
> The big question would be what pickups would they use? They would need to develop 7-string versions of their 85/15's, or would have to use some Duncan's.
> They could use these new 85/15 -7's "S" (Korean made by G&B) but then that ruins the differentiation in part between the S2 line and CE line (CE has American pickups)...... blah blah blah conjecture, conjecture, conjecture.....
> 
> I wonder if an artist 7 (likely Mark Holcomb) would be easier, that way it more easily justifies their use of Seymour Duncan pickups in a production run.



I'm just guessing, really, but I don't think the pickups will be a road block if the rest of the guitar were given a green light. It's not like they need to reinvent the wheel to do it. They've done at least a few private stock 7-strings with their own pickups. 

I have no idea if they subcontract the manufacture of the PRS-brand 6-string pickups, but even if they did, 7-string pickups seem common enough that I assume any competent sub-contractor could make them no problem if PRS gives them the specs.

I keep assuming there will be a Maryland-made 7-string PRS soon, but at this point it might be an extended scale, hardtail guitar that really isn't what you'd think of as a PRS other than the shape. But that's probably what will sell, I guess.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 8, 2017)

cardinal said:


> I'm just guessing, really, but I don't think the pickups will be a road block if the rest of the guitar were given a green light. It's not like they need to reinvent the wheel to do it. They've done at least a few private stock 7-strings with their own pickups.
> 
> I have no idea if they subcontract the manufacture of the PRS-brand 6-string pickups, but even if they did, 7-string pickups seem common enough that I assume any competent sub-contractor could make them no problem if PRS gives them the specs.
> 
> I keep assuming there will be a Maryland-made 7-string PRS soon, but at this point it might be an extended scale, hardtail guitar that really isn't what you'd think of as a PRS other than the shape. But that's probably what will sell, I guess.



Interesting thoughts. I remember seeing something a while back from a PRS employee saying they didn't want to spend the time on designing 7-string versions of their pickups so they just use other manufacturers pickups for their 7-strings (their default is Seymour Duncan). Of course, this was a few years ago so anything could have happened from then till now.

Do you know whose PRS Private Stock 7's have American PRS pickups in them? I've never seen any myself.


----------



## JSanta (Nov 8, 2017)

cardinal said:


> I'm just guessing, really, but I don't think the pickups will be a road block if the rest of the guitar were given a green light. It's not like they need to reinvent the wheel to do it. They've done at least a few private stock 7-strings with their own pickups.
> 
> I have no idea if they subcontract the manufacture of the PRS-brand 6-string pickups, but even if they did, 7-string pickups seem common enough that I assume any competent sub-contractor could make them no problem if PRS gives them the specs.
> 
> I keep assuming there will be a Maryland-made 7-string PRS soon, but at this point it might be an extended scale, hardtail guitar that really isn't what you'd think of as a PRS other than the shape. But that's probably what will sell, I guess.



In terms of the PRS branded pickups for the US models, those are made in-house. Looking at a couple of the PS 7 strings, they have both used other brands and made their own, so we could speculate that they at least have the ability to make them for a production run. I'd love to see one happen.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 8, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Interesting thoughts. I remember seeing something a while back from a PRS employee saying they didn't want to spend the time on designing 7-string versions of their pickups so they just use other manufacturers pickups for their 7-strings (their default is Seymour Duncan). Of course, this was a few years ago so anything could have happened from then till now.
> 
> Do you know whose PRS Private Stock 7's have American PRS pickups in them? I've never seen any myself.



The one with the Spitz headstock seems to have them. But looking around, it does seem that many use after-market pickups. That's kinda interesting. I wonder what's in Tremonti's guitar.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 8, 2017)

cardinal said:


> The one with the Spitz headstock seems to have them. But looking around, it does seem that many use after-market pickups. That's kinda interesting. I wonder what's in Tremonti's guitar.



This Spitz has BKP's
https://reverb.com/item/6874881-prs-private-stock-7-string-reverse-spitz-headstock-black


----------



## cardinal (Nov 8, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> This Spitz has BKP's
> https://reverb.com/item/6874881-prs-private-stock-7-string-reverse-spitz-headstock-black



Oops, you're right.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 8, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> This Spitz has BKP's
> https://reverb.com/item/6874881-prs-private-stock-7-string-reverse-spitz-headstock-black


oooh that's fuckin hot, if only I had 9k.


----------



## jwade (Nov 8, 2017)

Pretty sure I need the gray black one. I dug my old SE7, but it made no sense to have a 25" 7 when I already had my RG7621 and then built my 24.625" SG 7. This new model is a really smart move.


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 8, 2017)

Quick heads up for all the UK/Euro folk Andertons in the UK have all the new models listed and the SVN is going for £825.


----------



## destroy all you love (Nov 8, 2017)

Has anyone been able to pre order yet? I've yet to call my store.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 9, 2017)

I leave the site for a while and come back to this 

Now I remember that GAS feeling... I could really go for one of these!


----------



## jwade (Nov 9, 2017)

Damn, the pictures of the red variant did not do it justice. Check out how nice the red looks in the video:


----------



## rahnvu (Nov 9, 2017)

jwade said:


> Damn, the pictures of the red variant did not do it justice. Check out how nice the red looks in the video:




This is also true for the zebrawood and spalted custom 24s. PRS should fix their picture game.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 9, 2017)

Triple-J said:


> Quick heads up for all the UK/Euro folk Andertons in the UK have all the new models listed and the SVN is going for £825.



Nice, that'll probably be where I get mine from.


----------



## exo (Nov 9, 2017)

Let's be totally honest: if THIS was a standard finish/bridge it'd be "Game Over" here at SSO.....


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 9, 2017)

yeah, people would complain it's too expensive for starters.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 9, 2017)

Let's be totally honest, if that was a standard finish / bridge there are maybe 4 guys on here that would buy one and 40 that would bitch about the specs and / or the price being the reason they won't buy one 



exo said:


> Let's be totally honest: if THIS was a standard finish/bridge it'd be "Game Over" here at SSO.....


----------



## nyxzz (Nov 9, 2017)

destroy all you love said:


> Has anyone been able to pre order yet? I've yet to call my store.



They are in stock at sweetwater my dude, mine will be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 9, 2017)

JP Universe said:


> I leave the site for a while and come back to this
> 
> Now I remember that GAS feeling... I could really go for one of these!



Run. Leave, now, before it's too late!
Save yourself!


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 9, 2017)

exo said:


> Let's be totally honest: if THIS was a standard finish/bridge it'd be "Game Over" here at SSO.....



Breaking news, if $800 MIK guitar featured $5k MIA guitar appointments, it would be popular. More at 11!


----------



## destroy all you love (Nov 9, 2017)

nyxzz said:


> They are in stock at sweetwater my dude, mine will be delivered tomorrow!



We'll definitely need pics. I don't feel like either PRS or sweetwater photos capture what they will really look like. Which finish did you order?

Edit: just ordered a grey black. It'll look nice next to my se Holcomb


----------



## Lynfast (Nov 9, 2017)

What is the neck finish? Is it satin?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 9, 2017)

Matt08642 said:


> Breaking news, if $800 MIK guitar featured $5k MIA guitar appointments, it would be popular. More at 11!



Except that is a $10k+ Private Stock... and he was talking about it being a $5k USA production model


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2017)

Guys, shut up. You're making me GAS for a SVN with a PRS Trem. 

My body couldn't handle that shit. 

My Tremonti Custom with a new nut is fucking amazing. I loooove the trem.


----------



## exo (Nov 9, 2017)

Actually, all I was referencing was the general cosmetic appearance and the trem......some folks get way too wrapped up in trying to make an arguements out of everything.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 9, 2017)

exo said:


> Actually, all I was referencing was the general cosmetic appearance and the trem......some folks get way too wrapped up in trying to make an arguements out of everything.



My bad... wouldn't expect PRS to do a fade on an SE though since it's a more involved finish process


----------



## exo (Nov 9, 2017)

technomancer said:


> My bad... wouldn't expect PRS to do a fade on an SE though since it's a more involved finish process



I figure if Rondo is putting (admittedly shitty) multicolor fades on $125 guitars, WMI can probably pull off a transparent amber to red fade that's in the same quality ballpark as the flame tops just released.

Totally realize it won't be a Maryland quality deal, I was JUST commenting on the general aesthetic of it all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 9, 2017)

technomancer said:


> My bad... wouldn't expect PRS to do a fade on an SE though since it's a more involved finish process


psssh if cort guitars can get fades (not amazing ones but they still have em), why can't SEs?




Dragon's breath fade is one of my favorite finishes, I'd love an se in that finish.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 9, 2017)

Not to be the nattering nabob of negativity, but exactly what is it that makes companies think that people who play more than six strings are clamoring for a black or black-cherry finish? I used to just think it was a Schecter thing, but those colors must really fly off the shelves. It's just too plain Jane for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 9, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Not to be the nattering nabob of negativity, but exactly what is it that makes companies think that people who play more than six strings are clamoring for a black or black-cherry finish? I used to just think it was a Schecter thing, but those colors must really fly off the shelves. It's just too plain Jane for me.


apparently nobody told them that fluorescent pink is the most metal color ever.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 10, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Not to be the nattering nabob of negativity, but exactly what is it that makes companies think that people who play more than six strings are clamoring for a black or black-cherry finish? I used to just think it was a Schecter thing, but those colors must really fly off the shelves. It's just too plain Jane for me.



Nah I get that too. I'd love to snag one of these in either Royal Blue or the Trampas Green finish.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Nov 10, 2017)

jwade said:


> Damn, the pictures of the red variant did not do it justice. Check out how nice the red looks in the video:




Those pickups sound good! GASattack. lol


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 10, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Not to be the nattering nabob of negativity, but exactly what is it that makes companies think that people who play more than six strings are clamoring for a black or black-cherry finish? I used to just think it was a Schecter thing, but those colors must really fly off the shelves. It's just too plain Jane for me.


when in doubt, play it safe, make it black......... *roll eyes*

"we only build black guitars because thats what people buy" <-------> "we only buy black guitars because its the only thing available"


----------



## technomancer (Nov 10, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> psssh if cort guitars can get fades (not amazing ones but they still have em), why can't SEs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the same reason you won't see a Core carve top on any of the budget lines  Or if you do it will be half-assed and look horrible like the new "multi-foil" SE 

Anyways pretty cool release for the guys clamoring about scale length... will be interesting to see if these sell


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 10, 2017)

technomancer said:


> For the same reason you won't see a Core carve top on any of the budget lines  Or if you do it will be half-assed and look horrible like the new "multi-foil" SE
> 
> Anyways pretty cool release for the guys clamoring about scale length... will be interesting to see if these sell


yeah that's probably the worst looking multi-foil guitar I've seen in a while.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Nov 10, 2017)

I still dream that they do an hollow body with 7 strings.


----------



## nyxzz (Nov 10, 2017)

destroy all you love said:


> We'll definitely need pics. I don't feel like either PRS or sweetwater photos capture what they will really look like. Which finish did you order?
> 
> Edit: just ordered a grey black. It'll look nice next to my se Holcomb


Gray black, should be getting it this afternoon. I'll definitely post pics!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 10, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Not to be the nattering nabob of negativity, but exactly what is it that makes companies think that people who play more than six strings are clamoring for a black or black-cherry finish? I used to just think it was a Schecter thing, but those colors must really fly off the shelves. It's just too plain Jane for me.


 
I'm definitely with you. Although the black and or white options are more common, red isn't as common in the 7 arena, except maybe for Schecter. 

PRS will likely introduce new colors in following years like they did with the SE-7. I think the first run of SE-7's were Vintage Sunburst (I have one of these actually, lol), and Whale Blue, then the following years they released Amethyst, Gloss Black, Dark Cherry, Blue Matteo (? can't remember, but it was a lighter blue).


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 10, 2017)

I thought the multi-foil was the best looking one out of the new previews tbh fam. 
And I usually hate that style of finish.


----------



## nyxzz (Nov 10, 2017)

Well lads, my SE SVN just arrived and it was set up pretty damn well out of the box, i am very impressed. Feels like a bigger / less pretty version of my artist package CU24. Intonation is spot on, they hit it out of the park with this one. Maybe I remember incorrectly, but the pickups in this sound way better than the ones in the first generation SE 7 string, no idea if theyre different or if its the scale length making the difference. Highly recommend!


----------



## rahnvu (Nov 10, 2017)

nyxzz said:


> Well lads, my SE SVN just arrived and it was set up pretty damn well out of the box, i am very impressed. Feels like a bigger / less pretty version of my artist package CU24. Intonation is spot on, they hit it out of the park with this one. Maybe I remember incorrectly, but the pickups in this sound way better than the ones in the first generation SE 7 string, no idea if theyre different or if its the scale length making the difference. Highly recommend!



So no pics then?


----------



## nyxzz (Nov 10, 2017)

rahnvu said:


> So no pics then?


Trying to get it in enough light to take pictures that wont be horrible


----------



## jwade (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## nyxzz (Nov 10, 2017)

rahnvu said:


> So no pics then?


https://imgur.com/a/kVBq5


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 10, 2017)

I’m pretty sure I still have a USA Hipshot black bridge and tuner set sitting in the basement. Might end up with one of these down the road and modding the heck out of it!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 10, 2017)

nyxzz said:


> Well lads, my SE SVN just arrived and it was set up pretty damn well out of the box, i am very impressed. Feels like a bigger / less pretty version of my artist package CU24. Intonation is spot on, they hit it out of the park with this one. Maybe I remember incorrectly, but the pickups in this sound way better than the ones in the first generation SE 7 string, no idea if theyre different or if its the scale length making the difference. Highly recommend!



Congrats! That looks totally awesome in that trans gray-black finish!!

Yeah, that was the biggest issue i had with my SE-7 the neck pickup (VB-7) was fine but the bridge pickup (HFS-7) was all low-mids and bass with no high mids or high-end detail. After swapping in a Duncan Pegasus/Sentient I have been 100x happier.
The new SVN's have 85/15 - 7 "S" pickups, which should be a lot less bassy and will have lower output than the old stock pickups. Glad to hear they sound good, I definitely noticed a tonal difference in the video demo I saw.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 10, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> apparently nobody told them that fluorescent pink is the most metal color ever.


 Yes! In fact, today I emailed Kurt and told him he should roll out some fluorescent ‘80s colors. A hot pink 8 string with Floyd would be awesome!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 10, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Yes! In fact, today I emailed Kurt and told him he should roll out some fluorescent ‘80s colors. A hot pink 8 string with Floyd would be awesome!


hell I'd be happy with a fluorescent pink intrepid.


----------



## Wolfos (Nov 14, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Wait, are we supposed to sell the old ones?


If your married you are


----------



## Edika (Nov 14, 2017)

Damn and I just got a new guitar I have to sneak in so I don't have to sell and old one lol! It was one of my bucket list guitars so U hope it withstands the hype. However the pics nyxzz posted showed a super crisp guitar and got the GAS ignited again.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> If your married you are



Fortunately my wife doesn't enforce this rule


----------



## Wolfos (Nov 14, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Fortunately my wife doesn't enforce this rule


Where do I get one of those, maybe I can trade mine in for one.
Wife GAS?


----------



## supertruper1988 (Nov 14, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Fortunately my wife doesn't enforce this rule



Mine is pretty forgiving too 



Wolfos said:


> Where do I get one of those, maybe I can trade mine in for one.
> Wife GAS?



I just have all my guitars in the same model of gig bag and have a few piles so if one gets added it doesnt look like a change. Then after a while she asks how long I have had that shinny new one and its always "oh this old thing, I have had it for a while"


----------



## Wolfos (Nov 14, 2017)

supertruper1988 said:


> Mine is pretty forgiving too
> 
> 
> 
> I just have all my guitars in the same model of gig bag and have a few piles so if one gets added it doesnt look like a change. Then after a while she asks how long I have had that shinny new one and its always "oh this old thing, I have had it for a while"



Maybe I'll just get all my guitars the same colour and pull 1 out at a time and just tell her it's the same one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 14, 2017)

supertruper1988 said:


> I just have all my guitars in the same model of gig bag and have a few piles so if one gets added it doesnt look like a change. Then after a while she asks how long I have had that shinny new one and its always "oh this old thing, I have had it for a while"


I am totally doing this from now on.


----------



## nyxzz (Nov 15, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I am totally doing this from now on.



Mine seriously doesn't even notice unless I make a point to show her


----------



## exo (Nov 15, 2017)

nyxzz said:


> Mine seriously doesn't even notice unless I make a point to show her




Pretty sure she probably does and is just "playing nice". That ammo is stored for later use FOR SURE, man.....most women are (absolutely batshit on a meth bender) crazy that way.


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 15, 2017)

Anquished said:


> Was it you that had the neck conversion on their SE-7?



Yup! That was me. And I'd be willing to take a huge loss on it if there's a spalted maple SVN on Thomann anytime soon. As much as I love that guitar the GAS for a proper 26.5" PRS 7 has always been there. I'd even get the red one if I can A/B it against my 7.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 15, 2017)

AliceLG said:


> Yup! That was me. And I'd be willing to take a huge loss on it if there's a spalted maple SVN on Thomann anytime soon. As much as I love that guitar the GAS for a proper 26.5" PRS 7 has always been there. I'd even get the red one if I can A/B it against my 7.



Curious: what neck conversion did you do? Sounds neat.


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 16, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Curious: what neck conversion did you do? Sounds neat.


I was looking for the thread but all the photos are gone 

I had my trusted luthier build a conversion 26.5" 25-fret rosewood neck. In theory it'd fit with the guitar without having to reposition the bridge, like adding an extra fret behind where the nut would be on the 25". In practice it worked quite well, but I have some intonation issues on the 7th string above the 15th fret.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 16, 2017)

AliceLG said:


> I was looking for the thread but all the photos are gone
> 
> I had my trusted luthier build a conversion 26.5" 25-fret rosewood neck. In theory it'd fit with the guitar without having to reposition the bridge, like adding an extra fret behind where the nut would be on the 25". In practice it worked quite well, but I have some intonation issues on the 7th string above the 15th fret.



Cool! Bummer about the intonation issues. Is the saddle not going back far enough? Seems like there'd be a way to deal with the saddle to get it right. 

BTW: did you happen to salvage the original neck? I'd be interested in it, though getting it into the States might be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 17, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Cool! Bummer about the intonation issues. Is the saddle not going back far enough? Seems like there'd be a way to deal with the saddle to get it right.
> 
> BTW: did you happen to salvage the original neck? I'd be interested in it, though getting it into the States might be more trouble than it's worth.



I think it's an issue with the height of the nut slot. The saddle can go as far back as 27" from the nut.

The original neck was cut out, so the only thing that survived was the headstock, which is a nice paperweight


----------



## cardinal (Nov 17, 2017)

AliceLG said:


> I think it's an issue with the height of the nut slot. The saddle can go as far back as 27" from the nut.
> 
> The original neck was cut out, so the only thing that survived was the headstock, which is a nice paperweight



Yeah, a high nut can cause intonation issues because of having to stretch the string too far to reach the frets. 

And I figured you just cut the old neck out. Sometimes, you'll see someone remove a set neck using syringes of hot water to release the glue etc etc, so I thought I'd ask in case your guy was crazy enough to do that.


----------



## Grindspine (Nov 17, 2017)

A CE 7 string would be a sweet spot in the lineup being US made, but slightly more affordable than core series. A maple neck would be great on 7 string over mahogany too.


----------



## nyxzz (Nov 17, 2017)

^ the SE 7's neck is maple, just fyi


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 18, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> hell I'd be happy with a fluorescent pink intrepid.


They're getting there!
http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Epic_GR.html


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 19, 2017)

Man I was looking at the LTD Black Metal series as a possible 7, but I gotta say, this is changing my mind a bit.


----------



## ESPImperium (Nov 19, 2017)

Im gonna sell my Ibanez SIR27FD in the new year for one of these PRS SE SVNs, even if I'm gonna have to put a new set of Seymour Duncan pickups in it with possibly a change for locking tuners as well.

This will pretty much make me, apart from a Fender American Special Tele and my Gibson Les Paul Standard Faded a all PRS guy, if you exclude my two Basses and Taylor GS Mini Koa.

This SE SVN is what they have been needing, however if they offered a S2 Singlecut-7 (SevenCut if you will) is what they really need, if its offered in 5 colours; Antique White, Satin Black, some Sunburst colour, Champagne Gold and a red of some sort, it would not only sell like ice to eskimos, but it would paralyse the 7 string community, if the correct $1399 price point was adhered to.

A Core model 7 string would almost kill off the 7 string community, but I'm gonna say a Core 7 String would probably sell, and sell well to those ballers, and those who must have a Core PRS 7 banger. If it was double the price of a S2 SevenCut it would probably sell 100 in the first year. PRS will at sometime do one.

PRS are getting a lot right at the moment, they have been for around the past decade for me. Heres to them getting it even more correct in the next decade. All i need is that Archon 25W head to come out and I'm in there. Im just waiting for a SE Singlecut 245 with a Maple Fretboard and i think I'm calling it done for guitars at 11 at the moment......






...... Who am i kidding, ill probably need a 12th at some other time.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 20, 2017)

ESPImperium said:


> This SE SVN is what they have been needing, however if they offered a S2 Singlecut-7 (SevenCut if you will) is what they really need, if its offered in 5 colours; Antique White, Satin Black, some Sunburst colour, Champagne Gold and a red of some sort, it would not only sell like ice to eskimos, but it would paralyse the 7 string community, if the correct $1399 price point was adhered to.
> 
> A Core model 7 string would almost kill off the 7 string community, but I'm gonna say a Core 7 String would probably sell, and sell well to those ballers, and those who must have a Core PRS 7 banger. If it was double the price of a S2 SevenCut it would probably sell 100 in the first year. PRS will at sometime do one.



I would snap one up as fast as my bank balance allows but looking at other companies offerings I'd assume they don't sell as well. I can only think of ESP and Epiphone which offer them. I'd love to be proven wrong though as I'm still gasing for a Singlecut 7.


----------



## MeatCat (Dec 4, 2017)

nyxzz said:


> Well lads, my SE SVN just arrived and it was set up pretty damn well out of the box, i am very impressed. Feels like a bigger / less pretty version of my artist package CU24. Intonation is spot on, they hit it out of the park with this one. Maybe I remember incorrectly, but the pickups in this sound way better than the ones in the first generation SE 7 string, no idea if theyre different or if its the scale length making the difference. Highly recommend!



Is the neck glossy or satin? Please be satin, please be satin, please be satin


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 4, 2017)

MeatCat said:


> Is the neck glossy or satin? Please be satin, please be satin, please be satin



Gloss, as you can see in these pics:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SESVNGB


----------



## rahnvu (Dec 4, 2017)

Satinizing (?) a neck is super easy tho... 0000 steel wool, masking tape for start and stop and away you go. I have done this to all my guitars the last seven years.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 4, 2017)

Decided since my guy at Sweetwater was able to hook me up that I’d snatch up one of these! I already have a black set of Hipshot tuners and bridge as well as a set of BKPs so this thing is going to be sick when she’s done! 







Couple shots courtesy of Sweetwater until this one arrives!

















I dug both SE-7’s that I had but the 25” scale just doesn’t work as well with a low B, so 26.5” scale fixes my only gripe with the previous SE 7 string offering!


----------



## The 1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hey guys, I know this is subjective,

but for someone with very small hands who normally plays 24.75" 6-strings, do you think a 26.5" 7-string will feel uncomfortable?

I've never tried anything over 25.5" and probably won't be able to test one out.


----------



## NickS (Dec 4, 2017)

If you've tried and are okay with 25.5" I wouldn't think 26.5" would be a problem. Also, being in a major metro area like D.C. should make finding and playing one of these first pretty easy, I would think. That is essentially the home market for PRS.....


----------



## cardinal (Dec 4, 2017)

The 1 said:


> Hey guys, I know this is subjective,
> 
> but for someone with very small hands who normally plays 24.75" 6-strings, do you think a 26.5" 7-string will feel uncomfortable?
> 
> I've never tried anything over 25.5" and probably won't be able to test one out.



Try tuning your guitar a half-step up and transpose something to see how the stretch feels to you. Of course you won't have the typical "open cords" available, but it can give you an idea of what the extra reach will feel.

But keep in mind that depending on how they build it, the nut could end up physically further from your body, and sometimes that extra reach can be tiring too, and that's harder to simulate by just up-tuning your guitar.

And yeah, if you're in DC, hit up a Guitar Center. Most seem to have at least one Schecter 7 string with this 26.5" scale.


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 4, 2017)

I too have very small hands, but I honestly find my 27 inch 8 string and 34 inch basses to be much more comfortable than the 25.5 and 24.75 inch guitars I had before. And the 29.4 inch Ibanez M80M and 35 inch Schecter basses I've played too for a while felt great.

It's just a matter of neck profile IMO, stretches aren't as bad as some people make them out to be.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 5, 2017)

Masoo2 said:


> I too have very small hands, but I honestly find my 27 inch 8 string and 34 inch basses to be much more comfortable than the 25.5 and 24.75 inch guitars I had before. And the 29.4 inch Ibanez M80M and 35 inch Schecter basses I've played too for a while felt great.
> 
> It's just a matter of neck profile IMO, stretches aren't as bad as some people make them out to be.



It's just a personal thing. I can get on fine with 27" personally, at least for how I use a guitar. But I cannot use a 35" bass for much. They feel ok until I try to do some faster popping/slapping stuff around the nut. I'm fine with 34" but a 35" immediately starts to hurt my wrist.


----------



## Joose (Dec 5, 2017)

I wish the PRS had an ebony fretboard, it would be worth paying a little more for. That said, I still may pick one up, as it looks like a really nice guitar.


----------



## The 1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Joose said:


> I wish the PRS had an ebony fretboard, it would be worth paying a little more for. That said, I still may pick one up, as it looks like a really nice guitar.



axepalace is doing a limited run of these with ebony fretboard, satin neck, and poplar burl (veneer).


----------



## chipchappy (Dec 6, 2017)

The 1 said:


> axepalace is doing a limited run of these with ebony fretboard, satin neck, and poplar burl (veneer).



Jesus they are fucking flirting HARD with more Mark Holcomb specs (minus the poplar burl, I know).


----------



## The 1 (Dec 6, 2017)

chipchappy said:


> Jesus they are fucking flirting HARD with more Mark Holcomb specs (minus the poplar burl, I know).



Put in a set of Alpha/Omega and you have what his sig would be minus the finish.


----------



## Joose (Dec 7, 2017)

The 1 said:


> axepalace is doing a limited run of these with ebony fretboard, satin neck, and poplar burl (veneer).



Oh wow, yeah they are. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 7, 2017)

The 1 said:


> axepalace is doing a limited run of these with ebony fretboard, satin neck, and poplar burl (veneer).



Shame about the poplar burl... really can't stand that crap just looks like a bad piece of maple.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 7, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Shame about the poplar burl... really can't stand that crap just looks like a bad piece of maple.


----------



## liamhutch89 (Dec 13, 2017)

I bought a PRS SVN a couple of weeks ago after seeing this thread, but sent it back after comparing with my KM7 for a few days. The quality and craftsmanship appeared to be about equal and I slightly preferred the neck on the PRS- its just a little narrower with more rounded shoulders, but I prefer everything else about the KM7, especially tonally. The PRS lacked clarity and has a honky tone which would maybe be more suitable for a 6 string, but for a 7 I didn't like it. This could perhaps be fixed with different pickups but I didn't fancy putting more money into a brand new guitar.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 13, 2017)

I dunno if the price difference makes the comparison fair...
but the KM7 definitely seems to fit in a lot more for the price difference.
SD pickups and a neck through. I'd probably pick the km as well.

Also what's up with other companies release strategies. Namm is in january...but prs releases stuff in like november so people buy things for the holidays.

Wouldn't it be smarter for other companies to release stuff in november as well?


----------



## Restarted (Dec 13, 2017)

liamhutch89 said:


> I bought a PRS SVN a couple of weeks ago after seeing this thread, but sent it back after comparing with my KM7 for a few days. The quality and craftsmanship appeared to be about equal and I slightly preferred the neck on the PRS- its just a little narrower with more rounded shoulders, but I prefer everything else about the KM7, especially tonally. The PRS lacked clarity and has a honky tone which would maybe be more suitable for a 6 string, but for a 7 I didn't like it. This could perhaps be fixed with different pickups but I didn't fancy putting more money into a brand new guitar.



Yeah but a new SVN + a pickup change will still cost less than a new KM7. No point in keeping both of course but when choosing one or the other, you gotta take the price difference in mind and the fact that you can get aftermarket pickups and still be spending less than a KM7. Then again, stainless steel frets and Hipshot on the KM7...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 13, 2017)

at this point SS shouldn't add more then 50 bucks to a guitar...
PRS really hates them tho.


----------



## liamhutch89 (Dec 13, 2017)

Price is a fair point. I forgot to consider this as I paid £600 for my KM7 used and £825 for the PRS brand new.

The KM7 is a far more resonant guitar, which is something hard to make up for with pickup swaps. My KM7 is an mk1 with just a set neck too, but has obviously got a vastly superior feel near the joint than the PRS set neck. I will add that the PRS bridge seemed no worse than the hipshot one though other than looks: black > chrome.


----------



## park0496 (Dec 13, 2017)

Are the hipshot Bridge/tuners direct replacements on the PRS?


----------



## The 1 (Dec 13, 2017)

park0496 said:


> Are the hipshot Bridge/tuners direct replacements on the PRS?



I've seen hipshot replacements on the old SE 7, but I remember new screw holes had to be drilled. The string holes do line up and the hipshot will cover up the old screw holes, but you still need to drill the new ones.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 13, 2017)

park0496 said:


> Are the hipshot Bridge/tuners direct replacements on the PRS?



If you're looking for drop-ins you can go with Gotoh locking tuners or Mann-Made Phase II tuners (a little pricey but they give you the genuine USA PRS look).


----------



## cslushy (Dec 14, 2017)

As nice as the new SE's look, I still really wish they would just release a core 7 string already. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2017)

cslushy said:


> As nice as the new SE's look, I still really wish they would just release a core 7 string already. It's only a matter of time.



Yes, then the bitching about specs and price can start again from the "I would have bought one if" crowd


----------



## nyxzz (Dec 14, 2017)

I've had my se svn for over a month now and I have to say it's still awesome. Locking tuners are always cool, but I don't have any tuning issues with the stock ones, and I don't really see the need to upgrade the bridge at all. More power to anyone who does.


----------



## destroy all you love (Dec 14, 2017)

nyxzz said:


> I've had my se svn for over a month now and I have to say it's still awesome.



Still waiting for mine..


----------



## Toxin (Dec 14, 2017)

nyxzz said:


> I've had my se svn for over a month now and I have to say it's still awesome.


Did you have a chance to compare to older SE 24 7? This SVN model has new pickups too, curious how they compare to older HFS SE


----------



## Bforber (Dec 19, 2017)

Does anyone know how long the limited run orders on Axe Palace take? Are they built on order, or do they wait until the run is sold out?


----------



## The 1 (Dec 19, 2017)

Bforber said:


> Does anyone know how long the limited run orders on Axe Palace take? Are they built on order, or do they wait until the run is sold out?



It's a set number, 25 of each color/option is being made. The estimated delivery date is February 2018. They're currently in production, and the orders will go until they sell out.


----------



## nyxzz (Dec 19, 2017)

Toxin said:


> Did you have a chance to compare to older SE 24 7? This SVN model has new pickups too, curious how they compare to older HFS SE



Yes, I used to have one of the original SE 24-7's and I kicked myself forever for being a bro and selling it to my friend for 300 bucks...
I would definitely say the new pickups are notably better than the ones on the original, although I haven't been able to compare them side by side.


----------



## destroy all you love (Jan 4, 2018)

Finally got mine after a two month wait







Aesthetically, it looks better than I expected it would (and better than all the pictures available online, ie sweetwater and PRS). The QC was really good. No cosmetic issues, electronics are fine, and the setup was pretty good straight from the factory.

Plays and feels nice. The pickups are meh (as expected) but I'm not dying to swap them out or anything. Overall pretty happy with it. Though as a Canadian I wish I got more from dropping $1,200 cad ($800 usd converted and local sales tax), like "more ideal" pickups.

If Mark Holcomb gets his signature se 7 I'll probably have to buy that too, damn it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 4, 2018)

destroy all you love said:


> Finally got mine after a two month wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks awesome!!!


----------



## Wolfos (Jan 4, 2018)

destroy all you love said:


> Finally got mine after a two month wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We Canadians seem to have to work a bit harder to get good gear in our hands. The last time I bought a guitar inside of Canada I was 8. Everything else has been shipped in and had to pay extra for shipping and us sales tax plus Canadian duty tax.... 

We suck.


----------



## Toxin (Jan 5, 2018)

How's the neck? Any chance for a photo of neck shape pls?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 8, 2018)

Neck is sadly fairly sticky with all the gloss. Will take a picture tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## destroy all you love (Jan 9, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Neck is sadly fairly sticky with all the gloss. Will take a picture tomorrow if I remember.



I definitely prefer satin but I don't mind this gloss neck actually. At least not as a bedroom player.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 9, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Neck is sadly fairly sticky with all the gloss. Will take a picture tomorrow if I remember.


Interesting, I have the SE-7 and don't find the gloss to be sticky at all. I wonder if they changed it or if different people's hands react differently to neck finishes?


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 9, 2018)

Im gonna get one and place some PRS USA Electronics in it like i did with my SE Mushok baritone, however unlike my SE Mushok Baritone, where i placed a set of 59/09s in it, im placing a set of Seymour Duncans in a Nazgul or Pegasus in the bridge with a Sentient in the neck. The only other cosmetic change id do with a SVN is change the knobs to PRS USA ones.

Then do what i normally do, and sell the SVN pickups and electronics and recoup some of the cost, even £100 for that would be great. If there was a direct drop in replacement for the bridge, id think about it for my Mushok and SVN when i get it later in the year.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 10, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Interesting, I have the SE-7 and don't find the gloss to be sticky at all. I wonder if they changed it or if different people's hands react differently to neck finishes?


Doesn't hinder *my* playing in any way that I notice but it's definitely "off" feeling when all of your other guitars have satin necks haha (like...it feels gross kinda )


----------



## Genome (Jan 15, 2018)

ESPImperium said:


> Im gonna get one and place some PRS USA Electronics in it like i did with my SE Mushok baritone, however unlike my SE Mushok Baritone, where i placed a set of 59/09s in it, im placing a set of Seymour Duncans in a Nazgul or Pegasus in the bridge with a Sentient in the neck. The only other cosmetic change id do with a SVN is change the knobs to PRS USA ones.
> 
> Then do what i normally do, and sell the SVN pickups and electronics and recoup some of the cost, even £100 for that would be great. If there was a direct drop in replacement for the bridge, id think about it for my Mushok and SVN when i get it later in the year.



With my 2017 SE Baritone, I replaced the PRS pickups with Bareknuckle Black Dogs (recommended by BKP for baritone guitars). They really compliment the guitar, it fills out the midrange beautifully, as you tend to get higher bass and treble from longer scale lengths. It made the guitar sound 100% better. The stock PRS pickups were decent but had this weird resonant peak.

It looks cool too, with covered pickups and black pickup rings.

I imagine the Black Dogs will also compliment the SVN, considering it has a slightly extended scale length as well.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2018)

Genome said:


> With my 2017 SE Baritone, I replaced the PRS pickups with Bareknuckle Black Dogs (recommended by BKP for baritone guitars). They really compliment the guitar, it fills out the midrange beautifully, as you tend to get higher bass and treble from longer scale lengths. It made the guitar sound 100% better. The stock PRS pickups were decent but had this weird resonant peak.
> 
> It looks cool too, with covered pickups and black pickup rings.
> 
> I imagine the Black Dogs will also compliment the SVN, considering it has a slightly extended scale length as well.



You went from the equivalent of Duncan Designed stock pickups to boutique pickups, not surprised it sounds better. I've pretty much found the SE pickups to be ok at best.


----------



## Genome (Jan 15, 2018)

technomancer said:


> You went from the equivalent of Duncan Designed stock pickups to boutique pickups, not surprised it sounds better. I've pretty much found the SE pickups to be ok at best.



The 2017 SE's were meant to have a significant improvement in the pickup department from previous SE's, as far as I know. The ones I had were meant to be similar to the 85/15 set. They'd obviously be nothing on BKP's, but I was surprised at how much they didn't suit the guitar, for my tastes. It'll probably be the same for a SVN.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2018)

Genome said:


> The 2017 SE's were meant to have a significant improvement in the pickup department from previous SE's, as far as I know. The ones I had were meant to be similar to the 85/15 set. They'd obviously be nothing on BKP's, but I was surprised at how much they didn't suit the guitar, for my tastes. It'll probably be the same for a SVN.



They're still IIRC a Korean wound copy of the actual PRS pickups. They may be better than the old ones but they're not going to be on par with the Core PRS pickups or aftermarket replacements. It's a brand differentiator to separate the SE guitars from the Core line, just like the carved tops.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 23, 2018)

Genome said:


> With my 2017 SE Baritone, I replaced the PRS pickups with Bareknuckle Black Dogs (recommended by BKP for baritone guitars). They really compliment the guitar, it fills out the midrange beautifully, as you tend to get higher bass and treble from longer scale lengths. It made the guitar sound 100% better. The stock PRS pickups were decent but had this weird resonant peak.
> 
> It looks cool too, with covered pickups and black pickup rings.
> 
> I imagine the Black Dogs will also compliment the SVN, considering it has a slightly extended scale length as well.



That is one cool looking guitar! Its why i went with the 59/09s, less output for more clarity and a better lower end. Mine looks like this: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DMwEr1CX0AAtyFz.jpg:large

Ive had many BKPs in the past, and they are brilliant at what they do, but just are not my sound.

PRS Stock pickups are decent, but they are just that, decent. Especially on the SEs, when you get their USA pickups, they are night and day better, as i love the 59/09s, Tremontis, Narrowfeilds, Starla, Type D and McCarty Bass. they are my bag. However, on guitars i don't use them, like my Les Paul and Tele i use Seymour Duncans as i have moved back to them from Di Marzio as i find them slightly more useable in more situations.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Mar 25, 2018)

Just curious, did you ever get around to this, and if so, was the bridge an easy drop-in? Getting close to ordering one from Sweetwater, and I'd like to have all black hardware on it eventually.



HighGain510 said:


> Decided since my guy at Sweetwater was able to hook me up that I’d snatch up one of these! I already have a black set of Hipshot tuners and bridge as well as a set of BKPs so this thing is going to be sick when she’s done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anquished (Mar 29, 2018)

Just ordered one of these in the satin stealth finish from Andertons. Should be here next Friday.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Apr 2, 2018)

Planning on putting locking tuners on one of these, but what's the highest string gauge anybody's put through with the stock ones?


----------



## Anquished (Apr 7, 2018)

Well here's mine.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 7, 2018)

Anquished said:


> View attachment 60260
> 
> 
> Well here's mine.




Oh damn! That satin finish looks so awesome. Congrats dude.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 8, 2018)

Anquished said:


> View attachment 60260
> 
> 
> Well here's mine.



You bastard! I want one of those, but it’s Europe only. With currency conversion and potential customs fees it’s just not worth it to buy. But the ebony FB and all satin black back is HOT!

One thing that irks me is that the pickup rings look insanely big on a 7. This would look so much hotter with direct mounts.


----------



## Anquished (Apr 8, 2018)

Triple7 said:


> Oh damn! That satin finish looks so awesome. Congrats dude.



Cheers! 



Hollowway said:


> You bastard! I want one of those, but it’s Europe only. With currency conversion and potential customs fees it’s just not worth it to buy. But the ebony FB and all satin black back is HOT!
> 
> One thing that irks me is that the pickup rings look insanely big on a 7. This would look so much hotter with direct mounts.



Yeah that sucks man, hopefully you guys will get some sort of exclusive run. You think the pickup rings look big? I never really noticed to be honest!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 8, 2018)

Anquished said:


> View attachment 60260
> 
> 
> Well here's mine.



Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## destroy all you love (Apr 8, 2018)

Anquished said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that sucks man, hopefully you guys will get some sort of exclusive run. You think the pickup rings look big? I never really noticed to be honest!



I certainly never noticed but now I see it and agree with the direct mount thing..

The great thing about the satin finish is you get black pickups instead of zebra


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 9, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> One thing that irks me is that the pickup rings look insanely big on a 7. This would look so much hotter with direct mounts.



THIS! I've been saying it since they released the first SE 7 years ago! I even got a quote for a PS 7-String with direct-mounted pickups ... it was 13k€


----------



## gujukal (Apr 9, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> You bastard! I want one of those, but it’s Europe only. With currency conversion and potential customs fees it’s just not worth it to buy. But the ebony FB and all satin black back is HOT!
> 
> One thing that irks me is that the pickup rings look insanely big on a 7. This would look so much hotter with direct mounts.


You could buy the normal black SVN and "satinize" it with steel wool, if you're brave enough  I think the pickup rings would look better in creme white.


----------



## Anquished (Apr 9, 2018)

destroy all you love said:


> I certainly never noticed but now I see it and agree with the direct mount thing..
> 
> The great thing about the satin finish is you get black pickups instead of zebra



Yeah I prefer the black pickup rings and black pickups as opposed to the zebra pickups and cream pickup rings. Talking about the pickup rings being massive, I still don't see it. That being said I would be happy if it was direct mount too. 



AliceLG said:


> THIS! I've been saying it since they released the first SE 7 years ago! I even got a quote for a PS 7-String with direct-mounted pickups ... it was 13k€



Jeez.. 13k. I really do hope one day they release a core 7.


----------



## Anquished (Apr 9, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous!



Cheers! You've got Sentient/Pegasus in your SE don't you? I'm tempted to grab that combo for my SvN as it'll be a nice contrast to my A-7 which has the Nazgul in it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 9, 2018)

Anquished said:


> Cheers! You've got Sentient/Pegasus in your SE don't you? I'm tempted to grab that combo for my SvN as it'll be a nice contrast to my A-7 which has the Nazgul in it.



Yes I do. I'm quite happy with them too! Sentient sounds awesome (took me a bit to get the pickup height just right though), and the Pegasus is a great all-around pickup. The Pegasus/Sentient are light-years better than the HFS/VB 7-string pickups (extremely muddy on the bridge pickup). 

I haven't played the new 85/15-7's. How do you like them?


----------



## Anquished (Apr 10, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Yes I do. I'm quite happy with them too! Sentient sounds awesome (took me a bit to get the pickup height just right though), and the Pegasus is a great all-around pickup. The Pegasus/Sentient are light-years better than the HFS/VB 7-string pickups (extremely muddy on the bridge pickup).
> 
> I haven't played the new 85/15-7's. How do you like them?



Sweet! I’m already a fan of the Sentient as I’ve got one in my A-7.

The 85/15-7s are actually not bad at all. I have found that they start to get a little fizzy/muddy on lower notes. It’s not really noticeable in B standard but from drop A onwards I can see it putting some people off. I have tried playing around with my amp settings and managed to tame it for the most part. The guitar is staying in B standard though so it isn’t a big deal to me.

That being said they do cleans really well! I can’t fault them there at all.

I’d like to try the Pegasus & Sentient but I’m in no rush to swap these out.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 10, 2018)

Anquished said:


> Sweet! I’m already a fan of the Sentient as I’ve got one in my A-7.
> 
> The 85/15-7s are actually not bad at all. I have found that they start to get a little fizzy/muddy on lower notes. It’s not really noticeable in B standard but from drop A onwards I can see it putting some people off. I have tried playing around with my amp settings and managed to tame it for the most part. The guitar is staying in B standard though so it isn’t a big deal to me.
> 
> ...



Awesome!
I've played a PRS SE SVN but didn't plug it in to see how the pickups sounded, but they definitely sound like a step up from the SE 7 stock pickups.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 10, 2018)

Anquished said:


> Sweet! I’m already a fan of the Sentient as I’ve got one in my A-7.
> 
> The 85/15-7s are actually not bad at all. I have found that they start to get a little fizzy/muddy on lower notes. It’s not really noticeable in B standard but from drop A onwards I can see it putting some people off. I have tried playing around with my amp settings and managed to tame it for the most part. The guitar is staying in B standard though so it isn’t a big deal to me.
> 
> ...



I did just that. Those pickups work really well with the SE7


----------



## nyxzz (Apr 14, 2018)

So I've had my SVN about 6 months now and I have to say my opinion is that these are the best 7 strings for the price I've played. Fretwork is immaculate, as good as on any of my USA guitars. Pickups maybe arent for everyone but theyre definitely way better than on the previous se 7, I get solid Contortionist Language era tones and if I jack up the presence on my amp it dj0nts just fine. thing absolutely slays. Maybe the one I got is exceptional, idk. Highly recommend


----------



## Anquished (Apr 14, 2018)

nyxzz said:


> So I've had my SVN about 6 months now and I have to say my opinion is that these are the best 7 strings for the price I've played. Fretwork is immaculate, as good as on any of my USA guitars. Pickups maybe arent for everyone but theyre definitely way better than on the previous se 7, I get solid Contortionist Language era tones and if I jack up the presence on my amp it dj0nts just fine. thing absolutely slays. Maybe the one I got is exceptional, idk. Highly recommend



Agreed. I found mine is also incredibly lightweight. It’s lighter than both my S2 and the baritone!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm sure this is a dead horse I'm beating but I just can't get used to the difference in the carve of the tops. I just wish they would make import versions of their regular "core" models. 

There is no danger of someone buying an import vs the us model if they look the same and thats because of the price disparity. 

Anyhow I'll just keep moving along


----------



## nyxzz (Apr 14, 2018)

DiezelMonster said:


> I'm sure this is a dead horse I'm beating but I just can't get used to the difference in the carve of the tops. I just wish they would make import versions of their regular "core" models.
> 
> There is no danger of someone buying an import vs the us model if they look the same and thats because of the price disparity.
> 
> Anyhow I'll just keep moving along



i like the carve better for sure but im fairly used to teles and rg's so it doesnt bother me so much


----------

